# Surfers San Fransisco



## littleowl (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2013)

Can't get Surfin' USA outta my head, by the Beach Boys!


----------



## That Guy (Aug 27, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Can't get Surfin' USA outta my head, by the Beach Boys!



Best cover of that song is by Pennywise, a punk band from Hermosa Beach.  The Beach Boys were and are KOOKS.  Of course, at 15, I was shakin' my ass to their stuff.  But . . . now . . . that Brian Wilson is just weird; Carl Wilson and Al Jardine give me the creeps.  Actually, just a bunch of drug addicted "clean cut" phonies . . . with talent.  Am I being harsh?  Heck, no.  That's just life in the big time...


----------

